# Coming Off of Buspar...



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

Ive been taking Buspar for many years. I think I started taking it for symptoms of GAD back about 1993 or '94. I have done lots of research on this med over the years and its a strange one really. I have no shrinks anymore, and my GP just refills my Rx for Buspar in the blind...she has no real clue about the drug really. The drug companies have done no studies on Buspar in long term use..beyond a year I believe. So I decided to come off the med on my own to see what happens. I only take 10 mg a day now anyway..so I am starting to withdraw slowly even though the mfg says that sudden withdrawal is not a problem.We shall see..lab rat that I am. I don't expect to have any problems..but just what the med did or didnt do should become evident.willie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I take this just for the IBS pain (well now IBS discomfort).I occasionally stop, but it is noticably different with and without it (generalized discomfort that is annoying rather than life-ending...and when the IBS was bad it interfered with life a lot).. I just would rather not have any discomfort.I do test it from time to time.I have never had any noticable issues coming off the medication, other than the vague abdominal discomfort comes back.I've both cold turkeyed it and done the cut the pills in half for awhile thing. Doesn't seem to matterK.


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Hi, Can you tell me what , if any, side effects you have had from the Buspar? My Dr. has mentioned putting me on that for generalized anxiey in place of the Xanax I currently take. Is it one of those meds that also cause weight gain? Has Buspar helped any of you for anxiety?? Thanks, Jody


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks K...interesting...that pretty much goes along with what the mfg says about coming off of it...shouldnt need to taper off. I found that it really helped my IBS symptoms as well as some other classic physical anxiety symptoms. I need to give the old bod a break though...I can always go back if need be. jodys - Oh hell yes. I found Buspar helped a great deal. I had really bad Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) and was really hurting at one time. I found that Buspar helped reduce many of the physical and some of the mental symptoms of anxiety. It allowed me to use my own coping skills to defeat the rest of the anxiety bandits. I had very, very few side effects from Buspar...a little drowsiness or tiredness about thirty minutes after taking a 5mg tablet..and this was only when I first began taking it. It works nothing like Xanax...so don't be disappointed if you don't get a reaction from Buspar like you are used to getting with Xanax..takes about a week to 10 days to get it working well for you. willie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The only side effect I notices was when the IBS was bad and I was taking it 2X a day (now I only take a bedtime) was that if I didn't have enough breakfast, I would feel a bit light-headed for like half an hour or so starting about 10 minutes after the dose. The nighttime dose didn't bother me, and the morning was OK if I ate a good breakfast first.K.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Yeah...I can relate to that K.Thanks...


----------



## jodys (Apr 8, 2002)

Thanks Willie, I think I will definately give it a try then. I hate side effects from any medication, but this doesnt sound too bad to try. Jody


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2004)

Yep..Buspar is really a light weight medicine but can really do some good with some people..its worth a try for a month or so...I don't think you will find it hard to get on like the heavy SSRI meds...Let me know if I can answer any other questions about this med or anxiety in general...Best of luck.


----------

